# Raspy breathing in newborn kid



## rodeorulz (Nov 10, 2015)

I have a buck kid that was a triplet born on May 14th. I noticed he has a bit of raspy breathing occasionally. What can/should I do to help him get over it? I have not checked his temperature yet. He is eating well and seems to be acting fine. Thanks!


----------



## lifesabtchlearn2deal (Mar 26, 2018)

Check his temp asap. That's a possible sign of pneumonia and it kills young babies really quick. If no fever just keep an eye on it and maybe he's just eating too much? I know my babies sound raspy when I pick them up right after nursing but they normally stop after about 5 minutes


----------



## rodeorulz (Nov 10, 2015)

I just checked and got 101.2° F. He is still a little raspy sounding but acting normal still too. How long do I give it to go away on its own or is there something I can/should do now? Thanks!


----------



## lifesabtchlearn2deal (Mar 26, 2018)

How's his belly feel? Full, not full, maybe airy?


----------



## rodeorulz (Nov 10, 2015)

He seems "normal" full to me. He is eating right now. Doesn't seem to be airy. He has definitely been pooping well and I believe peeing well too.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

How much does he weigh? You can try giving him a tiny shot of banamine. If he has any lung inflammation, that should take care of it. However, I'm not sure of dosing for a kid.

While you are waiting for more people to chime in you can put a drop or two of vet rx on his nose. It's like Vicks Vaporub for goats!


----------



## rodeorulz (Nov 10, 2015)

Just weighed him, he is 7 pounds. I don't have banamine  That is something you have to get from a vet right? I dont have VetRX either  That is sokething that can be picked up at a place like Tractor Supply right? You always think you're prepard and have what you need until you don't...never fails! I do have LA200 on hand...not sure if that may be useful on this situation. Thanks!


----------



## rodeorulz (Nov 10, 2015)

I do have Vicks, baby Vicks, as well as a eucalyptus run...would any of those work?

I also got to thinking and am wondering if he inhaled some of the nutri drench I gave each of them the morning/day after they were born


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

You can get Vetrx at Teactor Supply. It is the same for goats, sheep and chickens. It's in a yellow box. 
One note about pneumonia is that it does not always make the goat have a higher than normal temp. (Fever).
Do you have a stethoscope so you can listen to the lungs?


----------



## rodeorulz (Nov 10, 2015)

I don't have a stethoscope unfortunately
I am planning on going to town today so I will get some VetRX ☺


----------



## lifesabtchlearn2deal (Mar 26, 2018)

Any fluid in the lungs is a sign of pneumonia either starting or already there but it could just be in the throat. I don't think going ahead and treating for it is a bad idea because it is such a fast killer. I've nearly lost two to it so far but mine didn't even sound raspy until after the antibiotics where given by the vet


----------



## rodeorulz (Nov 10, 2015)

What is the treatment for pneumonia? Thank you!


----------



## rodeorulz (Nov 10, 2015)

I picked up VetRX last night and put a couple drops on his nose. I *think* he already sounds a little better this morning. How often can I put it on his nose?
I also decided to use the LA200 I have so if anyone has suggestions on how much to use on a kid this small please let me know asap. Thanks!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

The Vet Rx can be used 3-4 times a day. LA 200 is GREAT for respiratory infections. Dose, according to my vet (and tested by me on my own goats) is 1cc per 20 pounds. Give 1 shot SQ every other day for a total of 3 shots.


----------



## rodeorulz (Nov 10, 2015)

Thank you @groovyoldlady !


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Oh...and it's a thicker med. I usually use an 18 needle. You CAN use a 20, but you'll have to give the shot slowly if you do. My philosophy with shots is to get in and out quickly!


----------



## rodeorulz (Nov 10, 2015)

Great news tonight I am not hearing any raspy sounds!! How long should I continue with the VetRX? I gave it once yesterday and 3 times today (1 drop in each nostril today). I haven't given any LA200 since I was seeing some progress already this morning and wanted to see how the day went. Again he has also still been acting totally normal otherwise. Thanks!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I would do one day or so more.


----------



## rodeorulz (Nov 10, 2015)

I will plan on that then and if it comes back we will move on to the LA2000!! Thanks a bunch to everyone that has chimed in ☺


----------



## tippycanoe (Jul 11, 2016)

As so happens I came here because I have a 2 mo old with raspy breathing...otherwise absolutely normal. The only VetRx I can find around here is for poultry - the ingredients are the same so can I use the poultry version for goats?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Yes.


----------



## rodeorulz (Nov 10, 2015)

@tippycanoe Yep, mine was also the stuff marketed for poultry  Worked great! I still haven't heard another raspy sound! Good luck with yours!


----------

